# we buy enicar...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

been after one for a while but very good ones go for silly prices...

plenty of patina on this one and its been serviced recently and keeps excellent time...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Very nice :thumbsup:

Early 60's 30 jewel if I am not mistaken, bit of a rarity, excellent acquisition!

Alan


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking watch and one to wear and enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi @Xantiagib

I believe this model came in 8 or 9 guises, I believe your's to be a Mark 3/4?

If you can post image of case back might be able to pin it down...if you don't already know :yes:

Alan


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Realise its grandmother sucking eggs but may be the odd member that has not heard the Name of the company owner originally was. Racine.......but owing to some trade mark dispute couldn't use that so reversed the letters to

Enicar..................honest. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Love it. One of my favorites. Always look better after a bit of use. :yes:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for the comments - it is an early 60s one - I think its a Mark 3 case with some mark 2 features so who knows...

I've known about Enicar Sherpas for years but only recently read up about the founder being called Racine and the very interesting history they had too

on the wrist it dwarfs the Omega speedy and seamaster and Rolex submariners of the time


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> Hi @Xantiagib
> 
> I believe this model came in 8 or 9 guises, I believe your's to be a Mark 3/4?
> 
> ...


 Here is a photo of the back @Karrusel


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Xantiagib said:


> Here is a photo of the back:


 I'll go for late 60's Mark IV.

Please don't take this as definitive as they made subtle changes to the dial & hand sets around this time?

I think in your example the hands may have been cleaned, restored or replaced imho.

Nevertheless, a nice acquisition :thumbsup: , one to keep & enjoy, one I would certainly have in my collection!

Alan


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

@Karrusel thanks - the more information the better - i'm pretty sure my hands have been repainted... but not seen another with that colour combo 24h internal bezel

(I assume it was red/yellow or red /white) its great it has such 'patina' as that way I am not afraid to wear it.

This is what the original hands would have looked like:

https://omegaforums.net/attachments/img_20160912_182007-jpg.282389/


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

Great looking watch tough to find in working condition. So lucky you are


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Realise its grandmother sucking eggs but may be the odd member that has not heard the Name of the company owner originally was. Racine.......but owing to some trade mark dispute couldn't use that so reversed the letters to
> 
> Enicar..................honest. :yes:


 It worked out alright for Robert at Trebor mints!

Ttocs


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Realise its grandmother sucking eggs but may be the odd member that has not heard the Name of the company owner originally was. Racine.......but owing to some trade mark dispute couldn't use that so reversed the letters to
> 
> Enicar..................honest. :yes:


 I didn't know this, do now!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Trebor roberT - makes sense now... after all these years....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> Trebor roberT - makes sense now... after all these years....


 His brother, Olop, also produced mints...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Racine also registered the name Etsira. His first name was Ariste.


----------

